# Poor Peter Pumpkin - what is wrong with the youths of today?



## Birker2020 (21 July 2021)

https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...ws/tragic-end-search-beloved-shetland-5678063

RIP you poor little soul. I am so sorry for your suffering.


----------



## Bradsmum (21 July 2021)

I hope the youths can be identified from the CCTV footage. RIP Peter Pumpkin and my thoughts are with his owners.


----------



## Hepsibah (21 July 2021)

That poor, poor boy. I hate people sometimes.


----------



## conniegirl (21 July 2021)

Unfortunately another pony in the area was shot with an air gun at close range on the same night as well. 

I have some theories about who did it (as do most of the local villages) but i’ll get battered by the HHO woke brigade if i dare say it here.


----------



## Surbie (21 July 2021)

Poor, poor pony.

Taken from FB:
Update from Lel Mayfield
Thank you so very very much to everyone who has supported us in our search for our beloved pony. We are overwhelmed by the love and support of people searching for him, sharing our posts, praying and sharing information and searching for him. We have found him but devastatingly not alive. We know that he had been taken by four ****** to an estate across the fields on the outskirts of Hull where he was last sighted. At some point he had either got away or been released. We assume that he tried to get home to his best friends but sadly could not find his way to the only small bridge across a large drain. I found him tonight whilst out searching, he had had fallen into a large tributary drain and had drowned. Our family is finding it very difficult to cope with this news. Not the way we had planned for this little one to end his 33 years. 31 of which we have owned him. My children and grandchildren are inconsolable right now. I have been inundated with messages and I'm sorry that I just don't feel able to reply to individuals tonight hence this post which is killing me to write but you all deserve to know what's happened.
So thank you thank you thank you from the bottom of our hearts. Many people have asked about joining forces and funding his cremation. We are deeply touched by this, but instead someone is going to set up a funding page in memory of our Peter Pumpkin and we will donate the money raised to Shetland Pony Welfare a charity close to our hearts.
So long little man. You truly were a good un. Thank you for all the happiness you brought us over so many years. Rip.


----------



## cauda equina (21 July 2021)

Poor old boy, what a heartbreaking end for a much-loved pony


----------



## nikicb (21 July 2021)

Absolutely awful thing to happen - my thoughts go out to all who knew and loved this little old pony.  

However, please don't tar all youths of today with the same brush.  There have been bad eggs in society since time began.  I am the mother of two 'youths' (18 and 24), and there is no way on earth they, or any of their friends for that matter, would do something like this.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 July 2021)

Oh god, post 5 brought a tear to my eye 😭


----------



## milliepops (21 July 2021)

how sad for the family to lose their old friend like that. 
agree with niki though, these 4 people are just bad examples of humanity, not representative of all young people.


----------



## conniegirl (21 July 2021)

nikicb said:



			Absolutely awful thing to happen - my thoughts go out to all who knew and loved this little old pony.  

However, please don't tar all youths of today with the same brush.  There have been bad eggs in society since time began.  I am the mother of two 'youths' (18 and 24), and there is no way on earth they, or any of their friends for that matter, would do something like this.
		
Click to expand...

Its just a certain section of the youth of today not all of them.


----------



## nikicb (21 July 2021)

conniegirl said:



			Its just a certain section of the youth of today not all of them.
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure if you are reinforcing my post or disagreeing with it, but just to clarify, I was referring to the title of this thread as Birker was making a rather sweeping generalisation..... "what is wrong with the youths of today?"


----------



## Clodagh (21 July 2021)

Poor little pony.
I am grateful that it doesn’t seem he was cruelly treated? Without knowing the facts. Hopefully he was stolen through stupidity and then set loose when he became too hot to handle. I would prefer to think that. 
A horrible, horrible end and these ‘youths’ are the pits . I hope they thought he would go home and are sorry to hear of his death.


----------



## Rumtytum (21 July 2021)

Heartbreaking.


----------



## conniegirl (21 July 2021)

Clodagh said:



			I am grateful that it doesn’t seem he was cruelly treated?
		
Click to expand...

Thats unlikely unfortunately, poor poor pony.

We have all moved our ponies to fields  next to the stables and have security lights everywhere. One of My Yard owners ponies was at summer grazing not very far from where the youths were last spotted with peter pumpkin and her pony was shot with an air rifle at close range on the same night. Thankfully this pony will be ok albeit with a significant vet bill.


----------



## Clodagh (21 July 2021)

conniegirl said:



			Thats unlikely unfortunately, poor poor pony.

We have all moved our ponies to fields  next to the stables and have security lights everywhere. One of My Yard owners ponies was at summer grazing not very far from where the youths were last spotted with peter pumpkin and her pony was shot with an air rifle at close range on the same night. Thankfully this pony will be ok albeit with a significant vet bill.
		
Click to expand...

Oh. That’s so awful.


----------



## nikicb (21 July 2021)

conniegirl said:



			Thats unlikely unfortunately, poor poor pony.

We have all moved our ponies to fields  next to the stables and have security lights everywhere. One of My Yard owners ponies was at summer grazing not very far from where the youths were last spotted with peter pumpkin and her pony was shot with an air rifle at close range on the same night. Thankfully this pony will be ok albeit with a significant vet bill.
		
Click to expand...

I hope the other pony makes a full recovery - terrible thing to happen. x


----------



## WispyBec (21 July 2021)

I am absolutely heartbroken for this family. What a tragic ending for their much loved pony. 😢

I will hug mine a little tighter today…


----------



## Shilasdair (21 July 2021)

Let me guess- it's a 'civil matter' according to the police as the horse owner got her property back albeit dead?


----------



## conniegirl (21 July 2021)

Shilasdair said:



			Let me guess- it's a 'civil matter' according to the police as the horse owner got her property back albeit dead?
		
Click to expand...

The police are actually taking it quite seriously. 
https://www.facebook.com/HumberbeatERYS/photos/a.1312538695568043/1998764526945453/?type=3


----------



## LadyGascoyne (21 July 2021)

How absolutely awful. Brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## TPO (21 July 2021)

💔💔💔


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 July 2021)

conniegirl said:



			Unfortunately another pony in the area was shot with an air gun at close range on the same night as well. 

I have some theories about who did it (as do most of the local villages) but i’ll get battered by the HHO woke brigade if i dare say it here.
		
Click to expand...

OH said straight away probably the same theory you are thinking of

Poor little pony, hopes the "youths" are charged for both theft and animal cruelty, trouble is what will give them their next "kick" throw the book at them, hopefully they can be identified


----------



## Pipps (21 July 2021)

I was so hoping for a much better outcome for poor Peter and his family, absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 July 2021)

Poor little fellow that is so so awful.


----------



## Fluffypiglet (21 July 2021)

That's absolutely awful, poor poor pony. I can't begin to imagine how heartbroken his family must be. It really makes me sad for the human race that there are such stupid horrible people about. I hope they feel some kind of guilt for their actions, not that it helps this poor old soul.


----------



## conniegirl (22 July 2021)

nikicb said:



			I hope the other pony makes a full recovery - terrible thing to happen. x
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately pony went downhill suddenly last night and was PTS. She was an old lady, in her 30’s and we think it was all just too much for her.


----------



## Berpisc (22 July 2021)

There ìs always a minority of total sh*ts. So sorry to hear of the other mare as well CG. So sad.


----------



## nikicb (22 July 2021)

conniegirl said:



			Unfortunately pony went downhill suddenly last night and was PTS. She was an old lady, in her 30’s and we think it was all just too much for her.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's so sad.  I am so sorry.   xx


----------



## conniegirl (23 July 2021)

So it has just got a lot more serious. A post mortem has been done on the mare and it was not an air rifle that was used. 
Police say it was a .22 rifle.
There have also been cats shot in the area and attempted dog nappingsz

Police are taking both pumpkin and rosies deaths very very seriously and have been out in the local area stopping people and warning them about what has gone on, asking everyone to be super vigilant


----------



## Hollychops (23 July 2021)

Such a horrible ending for both ponies and owners/families, really feel for all concerned Am glad that the Police are taking it seriously


----------



## conniegirl (23 July 2021)

An update from hunberside police. There have been 2 arrests
https://www.facebook.com/humberbeat/photos/a.159960057397575/4438191016241103/?type=3


----------



## zandp (23 July 2021)

OMG they're not youths at that age WTF.


----------



## Birker2020 (23 July 2021)

zandp said:



			OMG they're not youths at that age WTF.
		
Click to expand...

No their not, but it was initially reported that four youths had stolen him.

When I wrote the intial OP I didn't know how he'd died but now I know it makes me so angry.
The poor, poor people that loved him, the little girl who rode him, I feel so very sorry for them.


----------



## zandp (23 July 2021)

Birker2020 said:



			No their not, but it was initially reported that four youths had stolen him.

When I wrote the intial OP I didn't know how he'd died but now I know it makes me so angry.
The poor, poor people that loved him, the little girl who rode him, I feel so very sorry for them.
		
Click to expand...

That wasn't in response to your title - more on OMFG I can't believe people that age would do that.  

Probably affected by the gang of youth we have hanging around in summer holidays after they leave college in town and suddenly cat and pigeon deaths / blindings etc increase exponentially.


----------



## Birker2020 (23 July 2021)

zandp said:



			That wasn't in response to your title - more on OMFG I can't believe people that age would do that.
.
		
Click to expand...

No I know, it's okay.  But I realised I had said youths at the start of my post.  It really makes me concerned about what the world is coming to.  My Mum reckons there's something in the tap water to make people the way they are, they used to have cruelty in the 'olden days' but not to the level we find now.

I find it so hard to believe why people have the drive to hurt and lack of empathy that they seem to have.  Its totally beyond me.  Makes you wonder what those offenders will be like in a few years time.


----------



## shortstuff99 (23 July 2021)

This is a very shocking event, I really feel for the owners of both ponies. So devastating. I hope they feel the full force of the law!

On the world is more violent, studies have shown that we are less violent now. I think it is easy access to social media that makes it seem more prevalent.


----------



## zandp (23 July 2021)

Birker2020 said:



			No I know, it's okay.  But I realised I had said youths at the start of my post.  It really makes me concerned about what the world is coming to.  My Mum reckons there's something in the tap water to make people the way they are, they used to have cruelty in the 'olden days' but not to the level we find now.

I find it so hard to believe why people have the drive to hurt and lack of empathy that they seem to have.  Its totally beyond me.  Makes you wonder what those offenders will be like in a few years time.
		
Click to expand...


Being inconsiderate and selfish seem to be increasingly popular.


----------



## eahotson (24 July 2021)

Surbie said:



			Poor, poor pony.

Taken from FB:
Update from Lel Mayfield
Thank you so very very much to everyone who has supported us in our search for our beloved pony. We are overwhelmed by the love and support of people searching for him, sharing our posts, praying and sharing information and searching for him. We have found him but devastatingly not alive. We know that he had been taken by four ****** to an estate across the fields on the outskirts of Hull where he was last sighted. At some point he had either got away or been released. We assume that he tried to get home to his best friends but sadly could not find his way to the only small bridge across a large drain. I found him tonight whilst out searching, he had had fallen into a large tributary drain and had drowned. Our family is finding it very difficult to cope with this news. Not the way we had planned for this little one to end his 33 years. 31 of which we have owned him. My children and grandchildren are inconsolable right now. I have been inundated with messages and I'm sorry that I just don't feel able to reply to individuals tonight hence this post which is killing me to write but you all deserve to know what's happened.
So thank you thank you thank you from the bottom of our hearts. Many people have asked about joining forces and funding his cremation. We are deeply touched by this, but instead someone is going to set up a funding page in memory of our Peter Pumpkin and we will donate the money raised to Shetland Pony Welfare a charity close to our hearts.
So long little man. You truly were a good un. Thank you for all the happiness you brought us over so many years. Rip.
		
Click to expand...

so very sorry.


----------



## spotty_pony (24 July 2021)

That's awful! That poor pony 😔 why are people so evil?!


----------



## Mule (24 July 2021)

Ugh, I hate cruelty to animals. I think people like this should be dumped on a desert island to live away from normal, civilised  people. Antisocial types should be removed from society, rather than the rest of us having to put up with them and their ways


----------



## Quigleyandme (26 July 2021)

Do you think there is an association between excessively violent and gory computer games and deeply disturbing real life videos on YouTube and other channels and sadistic violence against defenceless animals? Does spending hours gaming cause some sort of disassociation between virtual and real life?


----------



## cauda equina (26 July 2021)

Quigleyandme said:



			Do you think there is an association between excessively violent and gory computer games and deeply disturbing real life videos on YouTube and other channels and sadistic violence against defenceless animals? Does spending hours gaming cause some sort of disassociation between virtual and real life?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too
There was a radio programme on restorative justice last week; a young man had been murdered - beaten up, dumped on a road and hit by a car
The attackers (drunk and high at the time) said they thought he would be ok 'because that's what happens in video games'


----------



## shortstuff99 (26 July 2021)

No, they have done studies on that and violence in media and games does not increase real life violence. 

What does increase violence is witnessing real life violence, IE violent parents, relations etc.


----------

